# Gauging interest........



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just wanted to see if its worth my time to port the WVGA version of our Team Venom ViperRom to the tbolt

it will still have wifi issues like any other sense4 port due to the rather crappy kernel and other issues associated with the bolt ics leak...and its unlikely another leak will come to fix anything more

inc2 thread is here for those curious: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953899


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks awesome Nitsuj...I'm sure many of us here would greatly appreciate it, including myself .

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adrioid (Jun 21, 2011)

I love Sense 4... One more ROM to play with 

Sent from my Thunderbolt!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I don't use WiFi so its perfect for me

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm definitely interested. I'm still going to be using on my bolt for a while longer and it never hurts to have another ROM to run. I don't use WiFi much anyway, so that wouldn't be an issue for me.


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

k, ill take a look into porting this week or next (depending on how the hurricane affects power here in nj)

if/when that happens, ill look for some beta testers


----------

